# 2 Industrial Fans on One Switch



## Thedailyb (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello,

I am planning on installing two industrial fans in my pole barn.  Both fans would be controlled by the same switch.  I plan on having an electrician check the work before it is plugged into panel but I am hoping to save money and do most of the work myself...

Here are some facts that might help you understand:

-Here is a link to the wiring diagram from the manufacturer of the fans and the switch:  https://www.canarm.com/assets/product/documents/M0062-CNFRMC5-060607.pdf
-I have a 100 amp subpanel in barn with lots of room left over.  
-I live in Michigan in case the code for my questions might depend on my location. 
-The fan shows five wires coming from it (including the ground).

Here are my questions (please bear with me as I am not an electrician):

-Do I connect the fans together and then run a connection to the switch?  Or would I run separate connections from each fan to the switch?  The second choice would require more wiring.

-What type of wire would I use to connect the fans together (via the five wires)?  I live in Michigan if that impacts the code.  Could I use a couple 12/2 romex and mark the wires carefully?  (This would leave me with an extra ground wire that would not be used.). Or should I use something thinner so that it is cheaper and easier to fit into junction boxes?

-I am planning on using a 20amp breaker in the panel box?  Is this what you’d recommend?

Thanks in advance for any help that you could provide!


----------



## ICE (Nov 25, 2019)

You should hire the electrician.  Many times that turns out to be less expensive than saving a few dollars by doing yourself.
_
SAFETY WARNING - PLEASE READ CAREFULLY A *qualified electrician* in accordance with the national electrical code and other local codes, which may apply, should install unit. This control must be grounded when installed. Failure to follow these instructions may result in electrical shock or a fire hazard. To reduce the risk of fire or electrical shock this control must not be used at ratings exceeding those clearly marked on the device. The manufacturer is not responsible for any expense, inconvenience or consequent damage caused by items of our manufacture or sale._


----------



## Thedailyb (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks.  I plan on hiring the electrician to look over the work before it is connected to the panel but I am hoping to save some money by doing some/most of the work beforehand.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 25, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Thanks.  I plan on hiring the electrician to look over the work before it is connected .


No reason you can’t ask Sparky to look at the wiring diagram and tell you what to install.


----------



## ICE (Nov 25, 2019)

e hilton said:


> No reason you can’t ask Sparky to look at the wiring diagram and tell you what to install.


Perhaps he can post the diagram here.  Somebody can help him get the wire as thin as possible.


----------



## Thedailyb (Nov 25, 2019)

Here is the wiring diagram for the switch from the manufacturer:   https://www.canarm.com/assets/product/documents/M0062-CNFRMC5-060607.pdf


----------



## ICE (Nov 25, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Here is the wiring diagram for the switch from the manufacturer:   https://www.canarm.com/assets/product/documents/M0062-CNFRMC5-060607.pdf


Well if you do it like that there won't be a leftover green wire....oh but wait a minute you need a wiring diagram that shows two fans and one control....now I see where you're getting the extra green wire.

This isn't as straight forward as you think.  If you wire it up wrong the fan will run backwards and if you wire it up right the fan will run backwards.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 25, 2019)

does the control have the ampacity to handle 2 fans?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thedailyb said:


> Here is the wiring diagram for the switch from the manufacturer:   https://www.canarm.com/assets/product/documents/M0062-CNFRMC5-060607.pdf



How about the specifications for the fan itself so we know the HP rating and amp draw?

So you want to use one switch to turn both fans on and then control the fans separately as they are designed?  If that is the case, just use the circuit breaker like any other lighting circuit.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2019)

How do you know you have plenty of availability in the 100A panel?  Are you basing it on the number of empty breaker spaces or a load calculation?


----------



## Thedailyb (Nov 25, 2019)

TheCommish said:


> does the control have the ampacity to handle 2 fans?


Yes, it can handle up to four of these fans.


----------



## Thedailyb (Nov 25, 2019)

jar546 said:


> How do you know you have plenty of availability in the 100A panel?  Are you basing it on the number of empty breaker spaces or a load calculation?


Based on both number of empty breaker spaces and the load.


----------



## Thedailyb (Nov 25, 2019)

jar546 said:


> How about the specifications for the fan itself so we know the HP rating and amp draw?
> 
> So you want to use one switch to turn both fans on and then control the fans separately as they are designed?  If that is the case, just use the circuit breaker like any other lighting circuit.



Here is a link to retailer’s page for the fans: https://www.menards.com/main/lighti...711-c-7486.htm?tid=-235485248652881615&ipos=9

I want to use the switch to turn them off/on, to change speed, and to change blade direction for summer/winter needs.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thedailyb,
I have to be honest here.  This is a code forum for inspectors, plans examiners, architects, engineers, licensed contractors and building officials to discuss code issues, get opinions on code requirements and discuss the industry in general.  We do, on occasion get DIY people who are looking for info and depending on the situation, we respond appropriately but there is always a fine line and in your case I am not liking what you are posting.  You know the better answer to give but honestly, you are much better off hiring a competent, licensed and insured electrician who pulls a permit and gets inspected.  If you are going to pay an electrician to look at your work, why not just have the work inspected by the building code department?

So in essence, hire an electrician or go to a DIY forum where everyone is an expert.  Consider this thread closed.


----------

